# vdrl tpha



## zaheer121 (Jan 17, 2014)

I want to work in saudi arabia as an electrical tech but medical test tpha still positive after getting treatment (which remains positive even after succesful treatment).Is there any way to get visa and work in saudi arabia with this problem?


----------

